# Madison FT Any News



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any word on the derby or open?


----------



## Riprap (Aug 14, 2009)

Open is in line quad. As I understand. Long bird 1st down flyer, middle two birds mom/pop, short right hand bird. All retired except flyer. Longest bird 225 yds. One out of 1st 23 dogs picked 4 birds.


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

The derby has 22 dogs entered and 10 are out of Grady................WOW......VERY impressive G-MAN!!!
________
vapor genie vaporizer


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

here the derby is running the 3rd. Anyone have callbacks


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

I just got done working at the open, and it is a monster! Congratulations, to whoever makes it out alive!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Gizmo and Foxhollow.
thanks so much for this wonderful ride.
Bruce & Betty Hall


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Bruce did gizmo win again?


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

yes but i do not know the other placements yet


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

1st- Gizmo/Wayne Curtis
2nd- Blitz/Jim Van Engen
3rd- Rory/JimVE
4th- Micro/Linda and Tom Brogusky

RS-Smudge/Fred Kampo
Jam-Zoom/Dick Reesman
Jam-Auttie/Bruce Halverson
Jam-Chance/Jim VE
Jam-Crash/Mike Brookins
Jam-Rascal/Dave Ward


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Watchm said:


> 1st- Gizmo/Wayne Curtis
> 2nd- Blitz/Jim Van Engen
> 3rd- Rory/JimVE
> 4th- Micro/Linda and Tom Brogusky
> ...


Grady Pups take one two three...Way to go Bruce, Wayne, Gizmo and Danny Luttrell for getting the Gizmo up to 38 points and he still has another month to run.
________
colorado dispensaries


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

From what I was told there are 49 dogs back to the second series in the Open and 12 of those did the test without handling. Wish I could have seen the test. 

Gene


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

I heard only 7 of 98 starters picked up all 4 birds without a handle & all 7 weren't clean. Anyone have the callbacks?


----------



## mjolnir (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations Rory on your 3rd in the derby....mom, Arwen is proud.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

David I was told the same thing I know my two are back trav and Gman. Sounds like good judges calling 49 back some would have cut the field much more than that. Two more days 49 dogs they have plenty of time to throw 3 more quality setups. I was told nothing wrong with setup it was hard to get the dogs to check down twice on the mommy papa leaving the stand out flyer to last.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YAHOOO Gizmo!!!!!!


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Bruce, congrats on your win in the derby!!!! Go Trav and Gman (who I will be visiting next week!).

Vikki


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Thanks to all of gizmo's supporters he is on fine LAb.


----------



## Davadar (Jul 24, 2006)

YAhoo Rory!!!!!!!!
And Craig


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

28 to water blind in the open. 15 to the fourth series. My contact says he thinks 8 of these did not handle in the first.

I don't have the call back numbers.

Gene


----------



## Creek Branch (Sep 25, 2005)

Any news on the trial?


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Partial open results. Congratulations to Paul Sletten on
1st with Porky
3rd with Blew

Wayne Curtis was second don't know what dog. Don't know any other results. 
Anyone with full results please post.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## mjolnir (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations Sharon Geirman for her win in the amateur with JR and RerJam with Shire. You and your dogs are having an outstanding year.

Peter


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Gene said:


> Partial open results. Congratulations to Paul Sletten on
> 1st with Porky
> 3rd with Blew
> 
> ...


Unofficial results:
1st Porky Kabbes/Sletten
2nd Rebel Spangler/Curtis
3rd Blew Horner & Washburn/Sletten
4th ?Shaker Konsionowski/Smith
RJ Dusty Hines/Charlie
Jams: Honor Bledsoe/Attar, Kicker Powers/Judy, ? Opseth/Smith, Diva Stracka/Attar, Jet Bicknell/Burns, Nate Schuett/Burns

Started 95 dogs and 15 did not handle on the land quad.

7 of the 15 dogs going to water marks did not have a handle.

Madison Retr Club--WOW, what an organization! Help was plentiful, and changed out often and efficiently. We had one duck escape from the flyer winger, and one no-bird flyer all day long. I would love to live closer to Madison and be a club member!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Unofficial results:
> 1st Porky Kabbes/Sletten
> 2nd Rebel Spangler/Curtis
> 3rd Blew Horner & Washburn/Sletten
> ...


Actually, this was my *RUCKUS!!!!* His 2nd open!!!! 98 dogs and he was left standing with the big boys. (Honor was home nursing a sore foot! _

But I am proud of my Ruckus!


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats John on the win and Gene on the 3rd. Doesnt that give porky his FC?


----------



## brk (May 3, 2009)

Congrats to all the other finishers at the trial. I am so proud of Porky. A big thanks to Paul Sletten and Jess Bentley. Charlie Moody deserves a lot of credit too. Also anybody else who has helped me along the way, thank you all. The win does make Porky an FC, now I pray he qualifies for a national 30 miles from home. He needs 1 more point. Again, thanks.


----------

